# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Zygnema sp.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros vuelvo a subir una nueva alga llamada Zygnema, se componen de celulas alargadas en forma de tonel y en su interior se puede observar los cloroplastos en forma de estrella.
Estas las he encontrado en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (18-sep-2014),Los terrines (17-sep-2014),sergi1907 (17-sep-2014),willi (20-sep-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias a ustedes amigos.

Un abrazo, Francisco.

----------

